# My first rescue tomorrow...?



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Just got off the phone a short while ago with Mary Palmer from Maltese Rescue. A 16 month old little girl is supposed to be turned over to rescue tomorrow and if Mary gets the surrender form as anticipated, I'll go pick her up after work.









Thanks to 3MaltMom for vouching for us.

If you can't tell, I'm a little excited!


Now that we are (nearly) a 3 Malt household (for however long), does anyone have any advice for introducing this little girl to my two delinquents?

Rocky can have a rather over bearing sort of personality... and then there is the issue of his size... 
Max does not worry me... other than the fact that he (Max) will be rather shy and maybe a little stressed for a while. It is just that Rocky has never met a dog (of any size) that he would not like to play and wrestle with... and he is a REAL big boy...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Congratulations, Steve. I can't offer any advice, but I wanted to say congrats. Please post when you get her and tell us how they all get along.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I hope you get her! Your boys should get along well with a female.
Have fun!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

It's wonderful you're getting a little girl rescue and I think she'll do fine with your boys. I have two boys and a girl although one boy and one girl are puppies. Don't know if that counts, but good luck and can't wait to hear all about her and see pics.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Well my advice is going to be ALL over the place.

Daisy wants NOTHING to do with any newbie. She's old, and still can't stand Billy and Henry. So she has her own space. Usually my bedroom, or on my bed. She has no use for the youngsters and all of there shinanigans.

Frankie loves the newbies, and will insist they play with her.

Joplin doesn't give a care one way or the other. She's the alpha and every now and again, she will remind the newbie of this. She will grab a piece of kibble, walk up to the newbie, let him smell it, and then she'll growl and set it on the floor in front of him. If he tries to eat it, she'll growl again. If he doesn't, she'll pick it up and walk away. That's the extent of her "Alphaism". Seems to work, they know she's the boss.

Now Henry is a butt-head when newbies first arrive. I keep the newbie gated in my vanity area for the first few days. I introduce the others one at a time. Henry ALWAYS rips after them. But after a few days, he calms down and accepts the newbie.

Billy can go either way. But like Henry, after a few days of introductions, he will then play with and hang around the newbie. It's funny, once the newbie realizes Billy is "different", they really have fun with him. Billy loves it.

I have always treated mine in a priority manner. Joplin always comes first, then Frankie, Billy, and Henry. This will never change, no matter how many newbies come along. They know they will never lose their spot, so I think this helps with any jealousy. 

I will also never allow any of the dogs to "terrorize" each other. Billy will get on Frankie's nerves. He bites her ears, and sometimes just won't leave her alone. He and Henry are gated in the kitchen during my work hours. They are both bigger and play well together. The girls have free run of the house while I'm away.

Good Luck Steve and Peg. I can't wait to hear about all of your "personalities"


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I think both you girls are great or how about 'Angels" for doing what you do...





Bravo!!!!

Andrea~


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Steve,

I sure wish I had advise....best advise I have you already took....trust 3maltmom!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats Steve.....................I am sure you will figure it all out and do a good job. You always have great info for others.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Princess Charlotte ( my 3lb TYRANT ) had 2 rescue boys thrown on top of her . Teddy my Lhasa is a 20 lb BIG BABY , and my Shih Tzu is an 8 lb sissy - Princess Charlotte had them crushed under her ALPHA contol in no time . I think if you let them all make friends in their own time , your home will be peaceful very soon . I wonder how you will resist a sweet little girl , I'm a hopeless foster failure - Teddy ( my Lhasa ) was only coming for a visit - he wasn't going ANYWHERE after my first lick !!! Sarah


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so happy for you guys! Where do you have to go and get her? You need to give a lot more details.
I got Rylee at 8 months and although never agressive it does take time for any dog to adjust. You may want a crate or someplace special for her to go toget away from the boys.

Deborah and Rylee


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Steve! I didn't realize you and the boys were here on SM. I wish you, your wife and the boys much happiness with the new addition. I would like to think she'll have them ethralled in no time at all!
Candice


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so happy for you and proud of you, too! It takes a very special person to be a foster mommy!

Can't wait to hear stories!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Joplin doesn't give a care one way or the other. She's the alpha and every now and again, she will remind the newbie of this. She will grab a piece of kibble, walk up to the newbie, let him smell it, and then she'll growl and set it on the floor in front of him. If he tries to eat it, she'll growl again. If he doesn't, she'll pick it up and walk away. That's the extent of her "Alphaism". Seems to work, they know she's the boss.[/B]



Joplin sounds a lot like Rocky. I try to leave several doggy biscuits out for them and Rocky is big on taking food all over the house (sort of like me!!) If we go upstairs, Rocky has to run over a grab the biscuit first, *THEN* he goes upstairs. Rock is pretty low key most of the time. Usually the biscuit gets put down on the floor, bed, or sofa in a space that is between where Rocky is and Max. Then if Max comes too close, he gets this terrible growl from the boss... Sometimes he stops... sometimes he just gets mad at Rocky and starts telling him off but good!!

Now that I think about it, it does not happen often but Max is so much quicker and more agile than Rocky, he has learned to use that to his advantage to. Once while we were upstairs just about ready to leave for work, Max was outside the bedroom on the landing and he started barking up a storm. Rocky then does what a good big brother should do and he leaves the bedroom and takes off to see what Max is barking at. Well, then Max quickly darts back into the bedroom to where Rocky had just been and grabs the biscuit Rocky had left there and then just as quickly, runs back outside the bedroom to follow us downstairs.

It took us a few seconds to realize what we had just seen and I don't believe that Rocky ever did realize he had been had. I think I might have been a few minutes late to work that day... it took a while to stop laughing. It was amazing to me that Max had timed it so perfectly and Rocky was so clueless.



> I am so happy for you guys! Where do you have to go and get her? You need to give a lot more details.
> I got Rylee at 8 months and although never agressive it does take time for any dog to adjust. You may want a crate or someplace special for her to go toget away from the boys.
> 
> Deborah and Rylee[/B]


Well, Rescue has not yet called me so either it has fallen through or the owner has been a little lax at completing the surrender form.

I just have to go down the freeway maybe 15 minutes or so to Chandler. I had taken a crate with me to work in case I got the call. We also have one of those snap together pens I could set up on the tile floor.

Are you still in Sierra Vista Deborah?




> I am so happy for you and proud of you, too! It takes a very special person to be a foster mommy!
> 
> Can't wait to hear stories![/B]



Make that "foster father"!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Yes,

I am still in Sierra Vista.

I sure hope you get to get that little girl.

Deborah and Rylee


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oooops - sorry! Even more special to be a foster daddy!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

When I respond to several people in succession, is this system supposed to put all of my replies in the same message... or am I doing something wrong????


It seems that five minutes after I write something, Mary Palmer always calls... Where is a CONFUSED smily when you need one...

Anyway... I got the address and contact information for the rescue... and I called what was supposed to be the ownersr cell number... except it seems to be an office number instead and most offices are not staffed at 6 PM so I supose this rescue may not happen now until tomorrow...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> When I respond to several people in succession, is this system supposed to put all of my replies in the same message... or am I doing something wrong????
> 
> 
> It seems that five minutes after I write something, Mary Palmer always calls... Where is a CONFUSED smily when you need one...
> ...


Hi, yes, I've noticed that if I answer a post and then another one right after it, it puts them together. 

Here are a couple smileys that might fit the situation you described regarding the phone calls------


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> When I respond to several people in succession, is this system supposed to put all of my replies in the same message... or am I doing something wrong????
> 
> 
> It seems that five minutes after I write something, Mary Palmer always calls... Where is a CONFUSED smily when you need one...
> ...





Ok lets see how to explain this. If you are replying to a specific post and have already replied and want to answer another one in the same thread, then highlight and erase all the other stuff except what you are replying to...then to the right of the little tree at the top of the window..click on wrap a quote and that will let people know what you are replying to. See how I removed Kallie & Catchers post and only have yours here? I sure hope I explained this correctly.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Ok folks... we have a dog... now for a grand total of three.

Her name is Cocoa.... actually, the girl told me it was Cocoa plus something else which was long enough I have already forgetten... so at least for now, she is Cocoa. She is as cute as she can be and comes loaded with all sorts of stuff.

It was always my goal to marry a women with a lot of stuff... Well, this is sort of the same thing... right? She has this nice canopy bed and large crate and all sorts of toys and beauty products... what is it with females and beauty products..??? (But we needed an HDTV for our bedroom...)

Within 10 minutes of being here...she had met and become friends with both Rocky and Max Rocky is laying down about 1 inch from her on the side and Max is about 1 foot way in front of her... Except Max has to bark once at her every couple of minutes... I wonder what he is saying? (bring me a beer women???)









This was payback for the various "men" comments I have seen since I've been here...

She has already done a number 1 and 2... and she has followed Max out the doggy door and then somehow knew that she could come in the there too... so she managed to come in entirely on her own... She is now laying at my feet under the desk.... while I've been looking around trying to find 4 AA bateries for my older camera. My wife has the good camera with her this wek in Wi... and I'm thinking she also took my batteries as I can't find any right now...

Oh... I'm so good at this rescue thing







that I may have already found her a home... subject, of course to a final decision plus Dr. Roberta filling out an application and being accepted by Mary. Dr. Roberta is retired doctor... (thus the Dr. thing) but she is all of 42 or 43... what can I say... she was more successful than I as far as making a lot of money... She lives in a nice 3500 or 4000 sq ft million dollar plus home down the street fom me... (I live on the wrong side of the street, so to speak). Dr. Roberta is entirely alone EXCEPT for Annabelle... who is about 5 year old Maltese...

Ok folks... we now have some growling going on and she is giving Rocky some grief... I gotta go and enjoy this... wish I had the darn batteries... I get some tomorrow and post some pics if i can't find any tonight...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Whoa!! Yipeeeee!!!! Gotta LOVE it. This calls for, yet more DANCING chilis
















Bless all of your little one's hearts









I've been a bit swamped, so maybe I missed it. WHAT'S HER NAME?

We need pics ASAP
















More chilis...






































Congrats to Steve and Peg







We, at SM, thank you for opening your hearts to the little ones in need


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Whoa!! Yipeeeee!!!! Gotta LOVE it. This calls for, yet more DANCING chilis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cocoa

Send 4 AA batteries....









Rocky has already performed the "biscuit test". She grabbed it and took off running... Rocky stood there and just looked at me... (What have you done to me dad?)

Man... this little girl has spunk and wants to be in charge...


Hmmm... Peg is the same...


Why me lord...??


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I AM ANXIOUS TO SEE PICTURES, GET SOME BATTERIES WE GOTTA SEE HER.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

When I first read this I thought you were adopting...didn't realize as I went on that you were fostering. Either way I think it is FANTASTIC!
Little Cocoa sounds like she has a great little personality!
Do you plan on fostering on a regular basis now?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

What a great guy you are Steve







for opening your heart and home to little Cocoa, are you sure you will want to part with her? I am sure the boys will be sad to see her go, but I admire what you have done for Cocoa and I am sure whether she stays with your family or goes to another great forever home she will be so very happy.








How about ya go get those 4AA batteries and take some photos so we can see Cocoa and the fellas together..pleaseeeeeeeee


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Interesting night...









Rocky, Max, Peg and I have a pretty defined routine for going to bed. Everyone always does exactly the same thing and in the same order. This new little lady sort of upset things last night... as a result, it was sort of like trying to herd cats...









She is used to sleeping on her special bed... so I put it in the bedroom, she checked it out but after and hour or more of walking around... chewing... little barks or growls.... getting up ... getting down... everyone finally went to sleep on our bed. Peg is out of town until Sun and so it is me plus two Malt boys and this girl... I guess I need to describe this in a different way before i get myself arrested...









She was said to be housebroken but the girl said she has "reverted" now... I don't have the full story but the part I heard was this girl had bought her for an older lady...Las Vegas was in there someplace and I think this lady lives up there. The dog started having lots of accidents and the lady decided she didn't like her so she gave her back to the young lady. Then I think this young lady had passed her around her friends or family a little. She indicated that had just gotten her back on Wednesday...

Anyway... I think the problem with her so called potty trainign problem is that there has been no routine established and the little lady simply does not know what is expected of her. Since I had ended up taking everyone outside 2 or 3 times last night, I felt like the old system had to be empty so we should be pretty safe on the bed. Well... there was a small present on the wood floor this morning... but no big deal. For all I know, with all the strange goings on, it might have been Max or Rocky...

In all seriousness, compared with what some of you have rescued... we got off really easily last night. The young girl during the turn in was very nice... I was a little surprised that there was no emotion on her part though... and most importantly... Cocoa is fine... but probably a little confused.

She has lots of spunk and she is in a battle right now for Alpha position. I do not see Rocky giving that up but she is going to give him some grief over it. Max is ok with he but she has pretty much already established her dominance over him... although he will still go after her a little and more so when he sees Rocky going after (I mean growling, barking, chasing, etc).

I wish Peg had not had to leave town... otherwise, she would have been off today and could watch over this. My plan is to put her large crate in the kitchen but just leave the door open so she can come and go. She has never had a doggy door and she managed to use it a couple times last evening... but it is clear that she does not understand it as well as Max and Rocky. I'm all tile downstairs but even so, I'm going to cut off access to dinning and living room and just give them access to the back part today. I think I can run home at lunch for a quick check.

I'll have some batteries tonight so I'll post some pictures. House is sort of in a mess as when we recently had some minor remodeling done on the patio... the place where it ws joined clearly did not get insulated, thus my pantry had been hotter than it should be. With peg gone, i took everything out, got a large spray in foam kit, drilled some small holes in the drywall figure otu the exact problem. Now that I understand what happened, I have to spray this expanding foam in to properly fix the problem...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Steve, that was Naddie's problem in regard to potty. ( well first off it was believed she was way back severely punished for potty as she seemed to think she had to do it in 'secret")...which manifested to even outside. Then a few homes along the way...and I think each having their own "method" so by the time we got her the dear little girl had no idea what was expected.
I had to put her on a long lightweight rope to give her 'privacy' outside yet be in a position where I could see her "go" so I could praise her..to let her know that even though I 'saw" it was not only 'Ok" but it was followed by praise not punishment. To let her just go would not allow her to make the connection that it was 'good"..she'd just think she 'went" and nobody knew..so she was 'safe". 
Now it is resolved and she is such a darling!! .. and quite pleased with herself for making mommy happy!! LOL


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Steve, your stories are fabulous!!!!! I can get a mental image of the goings on in your house last night! Thanks for sharing "Adventures With Cocoa"!

And she may already have a home!!!!!! Yippeeee!

As far as the potty training goes, I think that's par for the course with rescues. Lady was supposedly potty trained and the first thing she did when I brought her in was poop on the floor! They can't talk so it's so hard to know what their old routine was. I just went back to Potty Training 101 with her and treated her like a puppy and she figured it out. It was really a year before she was trustworthy in the hosue and I could leave her loose when I was gone, though.

I can't wait to see those pictures!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Steve, thanks for all the info. Like Marj said, your adventures with Cocoa! Sounds like you're having a blast. Do you know when the adoption may take place? Make sure to get pictures before that happens!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Steve I thought you were going to keep her. I think your guys need a female around. 

Rylee was potty trained at the breeders but not at my house. I think a different environment makes a big difference. She even went potty in her crate, right next to her food . Took the crate away and she stopped going in the house. 

My breeder live in the desert and had a pen and concrete for her dogs to potty on. I have ahuge yard with grass but whenever Rylee can get away with it she goes on the patio. I guess it is hard to chane old habits.

I still haven't figured out how to work all the stuff on this site too high tech for me.

Deborah and Rylee


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

As far as adopting her... I really have not thought about it yet. I can't rule it out or in at this point. I guess the main problem that I have is that I would like to continue to be active in Maltese rescue and fostering. If we adopt her... than I may mostly be out of the business of providing temp shelter for anyone else who comes along.

This little girl is young and full of spunk and has no issues at all and she should be very adoptable to a nice home. What about an older or special needs dog that might come along later? I'm sure those are the types most people would not want and I want to be able to help the ones who really need the help.

Came home for a quick lunch and to see how things were going. Man... the greating when I came in the door just went up 10x over what it had been before. A quck check around the house... no potty accidents... no damaged furniture... Looks good. As most of you know, I allow doggy door access during daylight only ... which is mostly not a recommended practice because of the various risks... which i have gone to more than a little effort to try and mitigate. Anyway... I was still concerned that she might have gotten herself outside in the heat and then not have learned the doggy door well enough to come back in. I really should have set up the web camera once again and trained it on the doggy door so I could see what was going on while at work... but I didn't.

Anyway... no accidents inside and no one seemed much interested in going potty when we just went out, so i think that means she has been out and in a couple of times on her own. That is good.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Your heart is certainly in the right place. Cocoa is young and very adoptable and I'm sure she will be gone in a heartbeat. There may be one that comes along later on, like special Daisy whose only fault is that she is a senior, who may not be so adoptable. That's the one who just may have to stay!

I am so glad it is going well. How long will it take before you know if the doctor has been approved?


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I don't have any experience with rescue but this thread is like a good book.Hope we get pics soon.You're doing a fantastic job Steve.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Your heart is certainly in the right place. Cocoa is young and very adoptable and I'm sure she will be gone in a heartbeat. There may be one that comes along later on, like special Daisy whose only fault is that she is a senior, who may not be so adoptable. That's the one who just may have to stay!
> 
> I am so glad it is going well. How long will it take before you know if the doctor has been approved?[/B]


I just sent Robbie (the Dr) the link to Northcentral Maltese today with instructions as to what she would have to fill out and I have not heard back from her so I don't know anything is happening there nor do I have any idea how long it might take... even if I knew she wanted to adopt her.


Ok folks... I was delayed a little by one of our mean summer storms... but I just took a couple pictures and here she is:






















Had a heck of a time here keeping Rocky out of the frame...


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW! She is a real cutie. She does not look like she has been mistreated nor neglected.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

[attachment=10098:attachment]


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> WOW! She is a real cutie. She does not look like she has been mistreated nor neglected.[/B]


No, the worst that she experienced was not enough attention and routine in her life... but as I said yesterday, she is in GREAT shape and full of personality... not to mention an attitude. She is a queen and she knows it.









The potty regression "problem" which she was reported to be suffering has not shown up today at all. She did have an accident last night... but today, she has been perfect.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

[font=Arial Black]She is adorable!!!! How is her size compared to Rocky and Max? I really believe having Rocky and Max there to show her where to go potty has made all the difference in the world.
I still say keep her. Look at all the babies 3 malt mom has.

Deborah and Rylee[/font]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Steve she's just as cute as a bug in a rug. I wonder if Peg will let her go - when does she get home???


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

She's ssoooo cute.I can tell she is indeed spunky.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> [font=Arial Black]She is adorable!!!! How is her size compared to Rocky and Max? I really believe having Rocky and Max there to show her where to go potty has made all the difference in the world.
> I still say keep her. Look at all the babies 3 malt mom has.
> 
> Deborah and Rylee[/font][/B]


She is a little shorter in height and not as long end to end as Max... She is a little more "chesty" however...









Her weight is not a problem to my way of thinking. The girl still had her on puppy food at 16 months... so just going to adult food will probably take care of the issue. 

I was looking at the paperwork which was turned over with her... as I recall, her weight was reported as 7 pounds sometime early this year. I'm sure sha has put on some weight since then... she certainly weighs more than 1/2 as much as Max... They are similar in size... which has caused me to confuse the two of them several times already.




> Steve she's just as cute as a bug in a rug. I wonder if Peg will let her go - when does she get home???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That thought has crossed my mind... we shall see.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

She is adorable! Her personality really shines through in those pictures!

She has obviously been well cared for and had a very responsible first owner who was unselfish enough to turn her over to rescue when she realized she couldn't care for her properly.

She will bring a lot of joy to the lucky person who adopts her!


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

First of all I will say hello Steve. I remember from the other forum. So glad to see you around here.
I have always loved reading about your 2 boys Max and Rocky.

Anyway that little girl is just sooooooo beautiful, maybe she is exactly what those two young men of yours need








All the best, with finding this little girl a loving home, although by the sounds of things she would fit well in your home.
I understand the want to be able to help others, and that is just so wonderful of you and your wife and I wish you all the best.
BEK,SAMMY MAREE & MAX


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> First of all I will say hello Steve. I remember from the other forum. So glad to see you around here.
> I have always loved reading about your 2 boys Max and Rocky.
> 
> Anyway that little girl is just sooooooo beautiful, maybe she is exactly what those two young men of yours need
> ...


Hi Bek,

I had **NO IDEA* what was happening to everyone at the "old place" and where everyone was going... Gosh... talk about feeling slow off the mark...







At least I finally caught on...

Well, since I'm already providing a play by play account of this particular foster experience. Hope I do not bore anyone with the detail.

We had a great night last night. None of the confusion of the night before. By 11 PM, all three were dead to the world downstairs in the family room. Over the evening... I figured out Cocoa's favorite way to pass time ... This girl is very nearly obsessive about her kong and playing fetch with it. She manages to combine a game of fetch plus a tug of war thing into the "game". I imagine over the entire evening, we did this 40 or 50 times! I was ready to call it a night about 11:30 so I had to wake the crew up and see if I could get them outside for a potty run. Everyone finally woke up enough to manage to walk outside although I think it was only Max who mananged any output. Max is the only dog I've know that if you say potty, he can always be counted on to manage SOME production...

Everyone then heads upstairs to bed and thanksfully, everyone finds a position on the bed within a few minutes with only a couple of growls. It took an hour or more the first night!! That was it... lights out. I recall someone was snuggled up on one side and someone else was snuggled up on my other side ad I think it was Rocky who found the leadership position near the head f he bed...

We just got up... I quickly checked the space for any accidents... once again, everything was perfect. I herded the crew outside the bedroom and down the stairs... going down the stairs has always been an interesting expereince even with just Max and Rocky. I don't know how to explain it other than just to say going downstairs there is always just one big snarling mass of dog...this time... the mass just a little larger than before, but the same dynamics.

We then went outside for the first potty trip of the day... I wasn't paying any attention to my two, as they know the routine. I guess I really don't know what the deal was with Cocoa and he so called "potty training regression". This girl seems to have the routine down perfectly and she was able to manage a number 1 and 2 more quickly than I am used to seeing. The boys usually just manage a 1 on the first trip outside and then do the number 2 on a return trip of their own a little while later.

As I started writing this, she and Rocky were playing. Rocky would do the front paws down with butt in the air stance and then she would run at him and away they would go crashing into the door and all. Now she has found a chew thing and she is chewing away at that at my feet.

She has a rather large wire frame kennel with bedding that I had placed on the floor in the space between the kitchen and family room. It was reported that she was very happy when in her kennel... or for that matter, on her rather large 4 post bed, which I have upstairs. Thursday evening when I was bringing all this stuff in the house, she was watching carefully and she even tried to jump on the bed as I was taking it upstairs. Ditto with her kennel. When I was figuring out where to place it and opening the door, she jumped right in. Anyway... I felt these things were important to her and she would probably still continue to use them...

Boy, was I wrong...

She has paid no attention to either after about the first 15 minutes here. She has adjusted so easily to doing exactly the same things Max and Rocky. If I am on the sofa watching TV or reading, she is either on the sofa or at my feet. Ditto for being in the office or anyplace else in the house. I think I'm going to find some place around here to store this kennel so it is not so in the way.

It is nice to know that she has so easily adjusted but at the same time, it is a little sad that these people had such a perfect little girl and did not seem to fully appreciate or have the time for her.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Kudos to you, Steve, and to Max and Rocky for being such good hosts. I think they kind of like having a girl 'sleep over'.









We'll all need to be careful when reading your posts because you're making this rescue adventure sound pretty easy.







I know it's not and it can be stressful with your other doggies, but you are really handling this well.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Hi Steve







I think you have won Cocoa's heart, she seems to have adapted very well to her new surroundings and the fun of having the boys to play with and you to come to for the quiet times. Something tells me she is trying to say, I like it here and would love to stay. Her pictures are gorgeous too, she looks like a very well cared for little girl, how sad that her owners couldn't keep her. I am thinking too that once your wife sees her she is going to also find it difficult to let her go, and besides what's one more sweet little fluffbutt in the household..lol
Once again I would like to say you are a great guy for fostering Cocoa and offering her either a temporary home or permenant which ever way it goes, well done


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Okay Ladies, quit talking him in to adopting her









This would not help rescue much, as she is young and healthy, and will easily find the perfect forever home.

We need that slot open for others in need. What if we get two that cannot be seperated, and need to be fostered and adopted out together. I don't think Steve and Peg want more than four at a time.

We also need to consider that we sometimes have longer term fosters. They will take up a slot for sometimes months and months. Or like Daisy, over a year









Sorry I call them "slots" I've just always said I need to build more slots. I feel like Mr. Schindler


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Okay Ladies, quit talking him in to adopting her
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm nothing more than a slot....







I feel so cheap and "used"...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=226703
> 
> 
> 
> ...







































Deb, you make a good point. Steve, consider my vote for you to adopt withdrawn!! Get that little sweetheart her forever home!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=226703
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























You are TWO slots


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=226737
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If your house gets TP'ed next time we are in Ca... I know NOTHING about it...










We have a regular mobile groomer come to the house every 4 weeks to clean the boys up. Usually then, at the 2 week mark, we give 'em baths ourselves. Except the last couple weeks have been none stop go go... mostly for Peg but some even rubs off on me. Well... the baths did not happen last weekend and the boys are smelling... what can I say... a little like dogs.

By comparison, Cocoa looks so nice and yet she is supposed to be the rescue. So in effect, I have shamed myself into providing a single person bath... and we don't have the setup the grommer has to keep everyone in place. Just got Rocky cleaned up... It was sorta like living on the track at the Indy 500 for a while here... No cars... just dogs rocketing back and forth everywhere... One more to go.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Steve I could read about your antics (um well the dogs - lol) all day long.
Candice


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so glad things are working out so well. As you were describing your morning, I could just picture the whole thing!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

She is absolutely adorable.







Young, cute and potty trained...I'd have a hard time giving her up. Good luck.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> Steve I could read about your antics (um well the dogs - lol) all day long.
> Candice[/B]


I agree, I have always enjoyed reading about Rocky and Max (steve) adventures, you can just picture in your head what is going on.





















.
Keep them coming steve.
BEk,Sammy Maree and Max


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Steve and Peg when she returns...


You need to keep with your plan....rescue is so very important and so very appriciated by those furry little ones that may not be as adoptable as this little one. I would imagine that the very first rescue does go down in history as the hardest to part with because you want to give her all that love and take her forever...but when you started this...you had a plan. 

Cocoa is a fortunate little girl because she got someone with a really big heart to bring her into their home, and for that I thank you...but I bet she is thanking you every minute which must make it so very hard...but think of all the other little ones you will help...and the thank you's they will give you....some I bet will need you more than little cocoa.

Good Job Steve....I think you are awesome!!!!!!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> She is absolutely adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok I get it now.







I know it's best to find her a home and move on and help another dog in a bad situation, but I guess I just have to much of a weakness for these guys. Best of luck Steve and I hope she finds a great forever home soon.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Oh, if I kept every foster I feel in love with...........well







I would be divorced.
















It is soooooo tempting. You see the love and gratitude they have for you and it melts your heart. I have shed many tears when I have watched my fosters drive off in the arms of another. But, then I go and get the next lost soul and know that I made the right decision. 

I would have adopted Kirby if the situation was different. He is gorgeous on the outside now but still very insecure inside. In his case, I am doing it for him and not me.

Keep up the good work Max and Rocky's mom and dad.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

RESCUED HEARTS 

Taking care of rescue dogs
Is something I do best.
I know because I've done it,
And I've surely passed the test.

The dogs I've bathed, the food I've fed,
The vacuuming I've done,
And all to watch a frightened soul
Sit dreaming in the sun.

My own dogs I've neglected,
But I tell them everyday
That I love and cherish each of them
Though a new dog's come to stay.

I know they understand this,
For in their eyes I see
The love that I have given them
Come shining back at me.

Some people think I'm crazy,
Some others think I'm great.
But very few can understand
What really is at stake.

If I can love and help a dog
To find a better way,
My own life is much richer,
I look forward to each day.

So now you know my secret,
It's there for all to see,
The love I give, the life I save,
I do it all for me. 

~ Author Kathleen Parsons ~


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Well, nothing big to report theis morning.

Max has finally figured out that Cocoa is more fun to play with because she runs more than Rocky (who gets tired because of his weight).

Only other issue I have is that this morning when I was doing some yardwork in back and cleaning the pool, Max jumped on the raised planting bed we have along the back block wall. Peg has that area full of various potted cactus plants up against the raised bed. Cocoa wanted to follow. She jumped up (2 foot max) but misjudged it, fell and brushed against a cactus. She is absolutely fine... but apparently she did brush the cactus with her hair. She does not give any indication that she has any of those fine cactus things in her skin... but I picked her up and I can say for certain that she has them on her hair. As a result, I'm having to sit here with some reading glasses on trying to pick these little things out of my hands and fingers. 

Need to fid the lint roller and see if I can use that on her hair to get any remaining ones out.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

When is Peg going to see her?

In my opinion you actually already rescued Max and Rocky from that puppy mill guy off the side of the road.

I still say adopt her!!!!!

Deborah and Rylee


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> When is Peg going to see her?
> 
> In my opinion you actually already rescued Max and Rocky from that puppy mill guy off the side of the road.
> 
> ...


 Peg gets in about 9 tonight...

Don't remind me of the guy from Ok. It was not one of my better moments.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Well, nothing big to report theis morning.
> 
> Max has finally figured out that Cocoa is more fun to play with because she runs more than Rocky (who gets tired because of his weight).
> 
> ...


Omg Steve oweeeeeeeeeee, did you know that cello tape works to remove those pesky needles from your hands and fingers? thought I would just throw that one in for you


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Cocoa is doing fairly well... she certainly is a handful for Rocky and Max.









The main thing we are scratching our heads about is potty training. Without boring you to death with details, the main things we have observd is she has no accidents at all during the day and she has no accidents at all at any time in the family room/kitchen area where she spends most all of her time. So she clearly is able to hold it and she has some understanding that she is not to just go in her "den" area.

Everyone sleeps on the king bed with us and immediately upon the alarm going off, eveyone goes downstairs with me and out the back door for a potty trip. She also goes outside... but the last couple mornings during this trip, there has been no "activity" on her part. She goes out and then immediately goes back in the doggy door. This morning after I got back upstairs, I found that in the few seconds it took to traverse the bedroom floor, she had peed a little. Yesterday morning, she followed Peg into another bedroom where she was doing a little ironing and pooped about as fast as a dog can poop.

It has been a similar story at night... a couple of accidents inside in out of the way places right at the time we are trying to go to bed.

But yet all through this, no accidents at all during the entire day inside. (She does have doggy door access to a small totally enclosed area outside). She obviously does go outside to this area on her own or with Rocky and Max during the day with no problems.

Obviously, it is dark when we go to bed... and it's fairly dark when we get up... and I am thinking she just might be scared of being outside (even with us) when it is mostly dark. Has anyone ever seen anything like this before? Can anyone see any other patterns herre in what I have tried to explain. I admit I might have gotten off easy with Rocky and Max... Once they undeerstood the potty routine, they really did get it ...

Tomorrow morning I will scoop her up and carry her downstairs... if I can figure out which of the three she is without being fully awake myself). I will then sit outside with her and keep her from coming in the doggy door for 5 or 10 minutes and see if we can get over this hump. If she is out there long enough, she will have to go, right?


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> Cocoa is doing fairly well... she certainly is a handful for Rocky and Max.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steve,
If anyone can get her through this, YOUR THE MAN. You can Put her on a leash while out there, until she has done her thing, or lock the doggy door, so she can't get back in ( I have found the leash to work well, everytime I shut the door behind me to teach Max, he would run back to the door and sit there, so the leash kept him on the lawn).
I am sure you will fix this problem.
All the best
BEK,SAMMY MAREE & MAX


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Good luck figuring out the problem. We had a few similar issues with Bella Mia when she first arrived here.

Melanie


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

Steve, 
I didn't have time to read all the posts. I just wanted to say welcome - I always looked forward to your posts over at MO and wanted to welcome you here.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Coco has done fine in the potty department the last few days but I'm not certain she has it down perfectly either. She clearly was used to going for a walk and taking care of her potty duties, but she wasn't used to just having a yard available and being able to just go out and do the potty thing. She actually seems a little scared when she is not on leash, but you put her on a leash and she does perfectly. We still have problems with Max and Rocky on a leash... they want to pull, but she handles the leash just fine.

She seems a little more relaxed the last few days when she is in the yard. Previously, I would take her out and she would want to run immediately to the doggy door and come back in, without even thinking about potty. Now, she will follow us around. We are still working with her to get her to realize that when we take her outside, we intend that she potty.

I just checked and I see that mary has her profile up now...http://malteserescue.homestead.com/AdoptMalteseRescueCoco.html

It makes me sort of sad as I know this is the first step in her finding a home and I hate to lose her. I think Max & Rocky will also miss her... although it will make Max's life much more simple!!!







I guess that Robbie has decided not to try and adopt Coco. Robbie already has Annabelle who is about 5 years old and smaller than Coco and we just feel that Coco would run all over her and maybe just not be a good fit.

In this house, as far as dogs, Rocky is the alpha and no little 8 or 9 pound girl is going to unseat him. However, she and Max still have this thing going to determine who will be number 2. I thought she had Max beat a couple days ago, but the last couple days, Max has really come around. This morning, they went at each other for probably an hour, mostly non stop. A few minutes ago when I was reading the paper, they were laying next to each other. So I think this is a good expereince for Max and will help him get over some of his shyness and some of his overly passive type behaviors.

I also meant to say that Peg was not a happy camper when she saw the picture I had sent to be used with Coco's profile, since it is our unmade bed... When I came home from work Friday, everyone followed me upstairs when I changed clothes and the bed has become a favorite place for everyone to roll around in while snorting, barking and making strange grunts...







I'm speaking of the dogs, not my wife or myself... Anyway, I manged to briefly get the boys out of a couple of pictures and Coco looked so happy, it just seemed to be a nice picture.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a cute picture and profile of little Coco. I'm sure that now that her picture has been posted on the Northcentral website, Mary will be flooded with applications!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

She is so cute!! I do not see how you will be able to give her up.

Deborah and Rylee


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Let her go, Steve - remember what Deb said. You're a slot!!!!









She's just adorable, and certainly very adoptable. Please keep us posted as to her progress.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> She is so cute!! I do not see how you will be able to give her up.
> 
> Deborah and Rylee[/B]


 I think you need to have another Malt!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi Steve,
I've really enjoyed your stories. Cocoa sounds so darling, and I'm so glad she and the boys are getting along. You and the "kids" are a pleasant addition here at SM!


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

Coco is just beautiful!


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

I just think Coco is sooooooo beautiful. There is something about her eyes and little face. I can tell you, If I didn't live in Aussie, this little girl would be mine( I would apply for her to be mine). Everytime I look at her photo's I see a very special, loving, happy little girl.
Steve you will have NO problems finding this sweet little princess a forever home.
Good luck ( great ad)
BEK,SAMMY MAREE & MAX


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Steve ~ Tell Peg my bed has not been made since Daisy came on board. It's been over a year









Daisy gets so excited after I change the sheets. She will roll around and mess it all up, while making some very strange "snorkling" sounds









I know how you feel with her on the website. It's a feeling of reality slapping you in the face. A reminder of what it is all about. The feeling you will get, while sending her off to her forever home, will be yet, another reminder of what it's all about. And another slot will be open for a fluffy who needs you









Hugs to you, Peg, Max, Rocky, and Cocoa









Also, would you PLEASE tell Peg to make the bed


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

<span style="color:#CC33CC">I tried :but Rylee's dad said No.







Rylee is only 6 pounds and the ultimate lap dog. She just wants to sit and be held. In addition I'm back at work this week and next so no one will be around to continue the potty training</span>


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> <span style="color:#cc33cc">I tried :but Rylee's dad said No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shucks... well, I tried!!









If she goes to a home with another Maltese... whoa... I hope the other dog is very understanding or so large as to be immoveable... like Rocky.

She might not be a good match for Rylee anyway. I could write a book about interesting things we have noted as far as everyone getting along.

Rocky is pretty laid back about things and doesn't generally have an issue with her.Max is quite another matter. We can tell he really likes her and they always follow each other around and usually can be found sleeping next to each other. They also like to play in the same way... and they will just keep going at it for an amazing amount of time.

But this little girl has an attitude about her and isn't laid back about ANYTHING!! 

She is really a pig when it comes to eating too. She will literally push everyone else away from the food bowls... Peg and I have both checked her aggressiveness with food. We can take her away from food, take the food away from her, or just bother her when she is eating, with no problems beyond a dirty look, so I can not say she has any real clear issues... at least when we are involved.

However, last night Max would not allow her to keep him away from some boiled chicken and carrots. It all happened in an instant and I'm not really sure who escalated it first, but for a couple of seconds, we had a real dog fight between Coco and Max.

I was just a couple feet away and immediately went to where they were and reached in. Probably not a real smart thing to do but either they had already stopped or me reaching in caused them to stop. It was all so quick, I am not sure. Rocky was upset by this display of aggression too. After everyone was calmed down again, Rocky went around to everyone (including Peg and I) to check and see if we were ok. It was really quite remarkable.

Rocky does engage in play, but not as much as Max or Coco although when the two of them get especially crazy with the play, Rock will get involved. He will mount her and pump away... If you were to see it, it is very clear he is telling this youngster to calm down and not be so aggressive.

I am thinking about letting Mary know that she is going to need to go to a home where the humans clearly understand the entire alpha thing and will not let her run the show, as she seems to want to do.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Arial Black">I kind of thought that too when you explained how much she and Max play. With Rocky's size he can hold his own. I got sick for a week in Jan. and stayed home from work Rylee laid with me all day. Did not eat or even want to go out potty. She is a real sweety which is what I wanted.

Deborah and Rylee</span>


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

We just had a breakthru... at least a little one.









Our Coco has continued to have occasional potty accidents as a result of some sort of fear she has of my back yard. As strange as it seems, she enjoys going on a walk and taking care of potty duties there. I've also gone out with her to the front yard and not had her on a leash... she was relaxed and had a success. She is scared of my back yard. Our family room, kitchen, and office are on this side of the house, it is just much easier for us if she could handle her duties here... not to mention, our doggy door. We will frequently watch them outside fom this part of the house since everything is totally fenced in. She only reluctantly will follow us out back and it is clear that she isn't relaxed when she does go.

Well, I just fed everyone and in my house, this seems to mean everyone gets a little crazy with dogs chasing other dogs every which way...

Well, I just saw this mass of three rolling and growling maltese run out the doggy door and all around the *back* yard. Yes... I said the back yard!! She was clearly having a ball and was not the least bit concerned about being back there.

I watched them and while I did not see her potty, just the fact she went outside with the boys and was clearly relaxed and enjoying being out there, is a big deal. I've said many times that one of the boys would "teach" the other one something new rather frequently and this is another example. Thank you Rocky & Max!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Way to go Coco!! And good job, Max and/or Rocky!


----------

